# Possibly the most simple band-tie jig



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, I finally got around to making an extra pair of hands to help me with the fairly simple exercise of tying bands onto a piece of leather :rofl:

Click to see the larger image - we in the internet like to call it a "thumbnail"





  








Nailed it




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Apr 11, 2013


__
2



a 5 minute tying jig setup


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice mate... simple and effective... sure beats the missus complaining she's just put hand lotion on, or that her "rsi" and carpul tunnel syndrome is playing up... thats why I did what you've done lol


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome, I happen to have those exact clamps, and I was almost going to try to make something way more complicated. Thanks Buns!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Man, just made the most precise and ... for lack of a better word... *perfect *pseudo tapered 1842 tubeset with this thing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job, Bun. Mine is more crude ... used 3 inch wood screws in a chunk of scrap 2x4 ... I see yours is much closer to your ideal!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

good job! I like it, and have made one similar to it, like Charles I also used screws and stretch both sides at same time. I may have to rethink,revamp mine... thanks


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, Buns. That is so simple and effective.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

And upgraded. Needed more clearance between the board and the band, to upped the level, and lengthened the dowels after finding the right width apart. Ooh, and made it more radical.





  








Jarrah PFS with shorty 1842 tubes




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Apr 14, 2013


__
2


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice touch, those lightning bolts.
This is a running joke in the making I feel it.


----------

